# Other Pythons > Morelia >  Adult Bredli Pic

## Wh00h0069

I don't know if I have ever posted this pic before, but here is a pic of my adult Bredli Female.



Enjoy.

----------


## crapwhereaminow

Wow, she'a absolutely amazing looking!

----------

_Wh00h0069_ (08-17-2010)

----------


## emmet10

She big and pretty

----------

_Wh00h0069_ (08-17-2010)

----------


## ice#1

mind if i ask what size of cage or tote you keep her in

----------


## Wh00h0069

> mind if i ask what size of cage or tote you keep her in


Sure, I keep her in a pvc 4x2x1 cage from Repti-Racks. I use a radiant heat panel hooked to a Herpstat Pro for heat. 

She is normally very docile. I was very suprised last night when she latched on to my business partner's hand. She didn't strike. I think she thought his hand was food.

----------


## Lucas339

nice looking girl!  had a similar experience with mine.

----------


## Wh00h0069

> nice looking girl!  had a similar experience with mine.


Thanks, we were kicking ourselves later for not getting pictures. I just reacted when he told me that she was latched on. I got her off as quickly as possible. It was bleeding pretty good, but he stopped it quickly. I guess she was just hungry, although I do not know why. She is an eating machine, and I feed her every ten days.

----------


## alohareptiles

Bredli's are the best...Gentle giants when out of the cage...But their feeding response is a good as a tic in the cage...

----------


## Lucas339

Eddie,

Have you probed her for yourself?  and if so, how many scales did she probe?

----------


## Boanerges

I don't know anything about these types of snakes but I think she is a hottie!!!!

----------

_Wh00h0069_ (08-20-2010)

----------


## Wh00h0069

> Eddie,
> 
> Have you probed her for yourself?  and if so, how many scales did she probe?


No, but I could if you need the info. She has alredy produced eggs for me. Sadly, none of them made it...

----------


## Wh00h0069

> I don't know anything about these types of snakes but I think she is a hottie!!!!


They are definitely my favorite carpet. I love their creamy colors. I have read on multiple sites that even in the wild they very rarely bite. Although she did bite my business partner, I know it was not out of aggression. They just have a crazy feeding response, and some pretty large teeth

----------


## jjmitchell

awesome... I hope to expand out into bredli's soon... I think they are so beautiful.

----------

_Wh00h0069_ (08-23-2010)

----------


## Lucas339

that would be awsome.

----------


## alohareptiles

Can't wait for my little guy to get grown up...LOL

----------


## Wh00h0069

> Can't wait for my little guy to get grown up...LOL


He's very nice looking. I will try to remember to probe that female today.

----------


## John1982

Very pretty lady you got there.

----------

_Wh00h0069_ (08-26-2010)

----------


## Wh00h0069

> that would be awsome.


I probed her, and she probed two scales.

----------

